

California startup founders: Need Legal Advice? Free consultations over Skype. - lawdingo

We've just launched lawdingo.com, which lets you talk to a top-notch startup attorney over Skype. You must be based in California to use this product.<p>See www.lawdingo.com.<p>Any feedback can be left in the comments here!
======
JoeCortopassi
Quick $0.02: I checked it out at 8:45pm today and everyone was offline. While
I understand that eventually you will have enough lawyers participating that
this won't happen, this is a major hurdle for someone checking out your site.
Think of it this way, I now have to remember to check again at a later time,
and if no one is online again at that time I'm not very likely to come back a
third time.

So here's my advice: Do one of two things. A) Create the ability to leave the
lawyers a message so they can hit me up when they are available. B) Set up a
notification system that will send me a text/email when a lawyer becomes
available.

Otherwise, it looks like a cool idea. Good job.

